# مساعدة بخصوص مشروع اعادة تدوير المخلفات الورقية



## samehw (22 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة عايز ادخل مجال اعادة تدوير المخلفات الورقية

ومعنديش اى فكرة عن المشروع دة خالص ياترى اقدر اللى يفدنى بعناوين او ارقام تلفونات مصانع تدوير الورق او مستوردين ماكينات اعادة التدوير او اى معلومة فى هذا المجال 

اكون شاكر حضرتكم
​


----------

